# Australian passport validity for entry/exit



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am an Australian citizen currently living in the UK on a spouse visa. I have booked a holiday to Corfu and I will be travelling on an Australian passport. The travel dates are 26th August 2016 to 9th September 2016. My passport expires in January 2017.

Could you please confirm whether my passport has sufficient validity to enter and exit Greece? I have read conflicting information, but the general consensus is that it needs to have 3 months' validity beyond the duration of my stay.

Greece Visa and Passport Requirements

I am wondering if someone is able to confirm whether this is correct?

Many thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

